# ive lost my ferret :(



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

One of my ferrets, Lily has escaped and I cant find her anywhere.
My Dad saw them yesterday morning at 8am in the hutch, at 12.30ish I saw Houdini, grabbed him and put him back in the hutch. I searched all afternoon and evening yesterday for her, no luck. My garden is enclosed and leads out onto a small woods so the only way she could of got to a road is by going through all the woods. By now she could be long gone.
I got them both from the Dogs Home, they were both aged between 1-3 years and Ive had them for 3 1/2 years so that puts them at minimum of 4 1/2 
I dont know what to do. I have put posters up, put them through letter boxes all along my road. Rang the dogs home, the local vets.
Brought Houdini inside in a cage and left the big outside one open with her milk and babyfood and clean litter tray, no signs of her this morning.

Whats worse is I get foxes and badgers in my garden over night......


Im soooooo upset, I dont know if she is dead or alive, hurt, curled up scared, cold and hungry. If someone picked her up and decided to keep her, if someone hurt her, if shes been handed in somewhere.
I barely slept last night thinking about her little face


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Awww babes. I know how clever ferrets are i have three, mine were constantly opening their cage i have to cable tie all their doors shut now. This is one of the reasons i chose to have them in the house with me.

You shouldnt worry about badgers they wouldn't bother a ferret, ferrets are far too fast. As for foxes as i said ferrets are fast and have a very strong bite, strong enough to remove fingers if needs be!!

Hopefully someone out alking their dog will spot your little lady and then one of your posters.

Marina


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

Awwww thats sad,i dont know an awful lot about ferrets but i do know theres not alot that would tackle them when cornered and scared,i should think she can defend herself if need be,and as above with any luck people will see her lost posters and let you know if they see her,
my heart goes out to you,i lost millie when she was a puppy,only for a couple of hours but that feeling or unease is dreadful,
ill be keeping everything crossed for you,let us know when you find her,and im sure you will x


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks 
Im printing a load more posters now and Im going to go all around my area putting them up.
Im limited in looking for her through the woods as have a 7 month old son!

I hope to God I find her.
I will never forgive myself otherwise.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

An old trick for lost ferrets is to put the hutch on the ground with plenty of food the idea being the ferret comes back has a huge meal then curls up and sleeps it off. Doesnt always work of course but well worth a try.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

When I lost the odd ferret I did as rico said and had a cage at floor level with food but I also used to put carrier bags around the garden. My ferrets loved to play in them and I found one or two by hearing the sound of them playing in the bags or just curled up in them fast asleep.

I also taught them to come to me when I rattled keys so when i went for a walkk I would rattle my keys if there was an errant ferret on the loose.
I found a few this way.

You will probably find she comes back when she's hungry as it's far easier to go home for a free lunch than have to catch your own.

Was she speyed??? If not you might have the problem of her going in search of a male although it is a bit late in the year for that to happpen.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes she was spayed. Someone saw her yesterday afternoon, by the roads though   
Ive put up over 60 posters now.

Her hutch has been open for her since last night with food and a warm bed.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your ferret.
I wouldn't worry about other wildlife though. I had a fairly small working jill chase a fox out of a warren.

Have you left any messages with your local police or vet? I find that alot of people who come across escaped pets leave them with either of the two.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ive spoke to my vets.
How do I get in contact with the police? Will it just be my local one?
I hope she is ok


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

All my local ones are closed 'til Monday


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Had a few leads, someone picked her up last night and took her in their house. They went into a local pub and said they are going to keep her 'til the owner is found.
I went knocking on the doors but alot of people didnt answer so Im going back round tonight with more posters, putting one through every door and swamping the walls and lamposts with them.
Wish me luck guys I might be getting her home!!!
Just hope they dont get attatched and keep her!!


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

good luck. hopefully it is a nice person who knows what they are doing


best of luck!!!

lee


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Good luck, any news yet?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sounds promising!!

Marina


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

went round again with more posters, posted them in all the houses there. still a few people out. my dad is going to the pub later and will ask around then.
Im worried someone has decided to keep her....


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Awwww, can nobody say who found her?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Might be worth visiting the pub and asking about?


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah I asked the pub staff but nobody knew them, all the said was that they lived in '.....' and they are keeping her 'til the owner is found. No name left, no number.
My Dad has just gone round there now and he will ask round there for me again. Probably go knocking round the houses again too.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ive Got Her!!! She Is In The Rspca, Collecting Her Tonight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

YESSSSS!
IVE GOT HER HOME WOOOOO!
She was sooo happy to see me, licking me and nibbling at my face!! Then she was playing all the way home in her cat box!
Im soooooooooo happy!!!!!!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

aww , glad shes home safe and sound. think you both deserve a big ferret hug after all that worry.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I know, I have never been so worried in all my life 
But YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!
She got extra milk tonight! 
I am soo ecstatic right now you wouldnt believe!
It probably makes no sense unless you own a ferret lol!!


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh good, glad she is home. I think she deserves her piccie taken and posted dont you? lol.

Are you going to secure the garden/hutch now then?


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats if she even goes back outside!
It was my Dad didnt lock it properly is how the door got off, he did it the other day too but she was found straight away then!
If she goes back out she will be having bolts fitted to every door.
To be honest I dont think I could have them outside again. Ever.
I have been so so hysterical the last day or so that if they went back out I would be checking they were still there every 10 mins!


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

really glad to here you found her


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thankyou everyone!
Will get pics now!!


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

This is Houdini, the boy who has been home safe the whole time.










Lily..... the escapee!




















Both of them in the indoor hutch!












Sorry about bad pics but they are so wriggly lol!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Awwwww glad you got her back safe and sound :smile:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

There wicked lol.

Do ferrets need alot of space as they are very active? What size cage do you need for the 2 of them?


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Well the outdoor one they were in was huge! There was a double storey rabbit hutch with a tunnel through to a standard rabbit run, then we had a big aviary over on its side attatched to that.
I would say they need quite alot of space as are so active and playful.
Plenty of toys like tunnels etc. Mine had in the outdoor one tunnels, cat scratching poles, balls, wood, ropes, a watering can, a big water dish 'cos they like sticking their heads in to get the balls and a balloon thing hanging from the top.
I could always hear them over night bouncing around and playing.

They are brilliant pets!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Phew i am so glad to read this. Ferret don't surviv in the wild at all they are not cut out for finding their own food.

By the way are you feeding cows milk to them because ferrets are lactose intollerant??

Marina


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

No its whiskers cat milk.

Yeah I was worried about her not getting food!!
Shes home safe and sound though!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Congradulations!
Lovely big albino btw


----------

